# Can anyone help me identify this wood species?



## WiddlingWaldo (Dec 21, 2016)

I am carving some spoons and I'd like to know if they will be food safe. Thank you. Here are some pictures. https://i.sli.mg/q8ubsY.jpg https://i.sli.mg/xLt9Qs.jpg


----------



## BigNorseWolf (Dec 29, 2016)

I think it looks like mahogany (mind you, mahogany is less A species when it comes to woodworking and more like "a whole bunch of trees no one has ever heard of kinda look like mahogany so we'll call it that" Did the boards come from a furniture maker?

To the best of my ability to determine, mahogony only irritates some people as dust.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Raw stick of wood looks like well weathered oak to me. Was it from a pallet or piece of furniture? As long as it wasn't pressure treated (it doesn't look) you should be fine.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

White oak.


----------

